

Javascript event registration models, good explanation - erkin_unlu
http://www.quirksmode.org/js/events_advanced.html

======
jarek-foksa
It's worth noting that DOM4 spec makes third argument in addEventListener()
method optional.

It will default to false if you skip it (which is almost always preferable):

    
    
      element.addEventListener('mousedown', callback);

------
dmethvin
There's also an object-based argument to addEventListener:
[http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-
Level-2-Events/events.html#Events-E...](http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-
Level-2-Events/events.html#Events-EventListener)

More discussion here: [http://ajaxian.com/archives/an-alternative-way-to-
addeventli...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/an-alternative-way-to-
addeventlistener)

